# Serveur Apache, PHP, MYSQL sur clé USB



## Sidor (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais installer un serveur sur clé USB. Jusqu'à maintenant je n'ai rien trouver (tutoriel, application) qui puisse s'installer simplement sur une clé comme on peut en trouver pour windows ou linux. J'ai essayé des installations (MAMP, XAMPP) mais sans succès. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution viable.

Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

En fin de compte j'ai trouvé une solution idéale grâce à un tutoriel trouvé après de nombreuses péripéties sur le net et tout fonctionne

voiici le lien: http://blog.netteo.net/2007/07/23/creer-un-serveur-apache-php-mysql-transportable-sur-mac


----------

